# LOOKING FOR a single FAT ski!!!!



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

IF you have a single fat ski that you want to get rid of I will take it!!!! MAybe you broke your other or what ever the case may be, I am looking fo a few random fattys.
Ryan
303.880.3585


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*Wisconsin*



> You might try looking at Yahoo groups for Wisconsin Dairy Maids.


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

try tetongravity.com on their forums they have a just one thread somewhere.


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

here you go: Half a Pair Thread: it's back - Teton Gravity Research Forums


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

I got a 185 pocket rocket i'll give for free if you around eagle? Its even gota binder on it.


----------

